# Elle/il a une peau de vache



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Elle/il a une peau de vache* = s/he's really nasty

How do you say it in Italian?


----------



## Nanon

On dirait plutôt "C'est une [vraie] peau de vache" (valable ainsi pour lui ou elle).

Attendons l'italien maintenant. Mais la réponse devrait être proche de ce tu as suggéré dans ce fil


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

M'enfin ouais ... mais aussi, on pourrait très bien dire d'un mec emmerdant, "Ah, lui... il a une peau de vache!"

Es-tu d' accord?


----------



## Nanon

C'est possible, mais ce doit être à peu près, hmmm... cinquante fois moins fréquent.


----------



## underhouse

Je dirais:

_è una (vera) carogna!_


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

underhouse said:


> Je dirais:
> 
> _è una (vera) carogna!_


 

Ça me fait penser à un des poèmes de Baudelaire "Charogne" dans la section du "Spleen et idéal"


----------



## Nanon

Bien sûr que ça y fait penser ! _"Au détour d'un sentier, une charogne infâme"..._

Mais quand tu traites en français quelqu'un de "charogne", c'est souvent qu'il s'agit d'un salaud encore pire qu'une "peau de vache" !


----------

